# Panel doors with a 1/4" router



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This just a small show and tell, this door is made with the Colt but any 1/4" router can be used to make panel doors,clocks,boxes,etc. and you don't need to put out a ton of money to do it.. 
The Colt and the DeWalt 611 both have the power and the VS control that you need, many say you can't use 1/4" bits and I say O yes you can...I use the MDF for the door below but you can use just about any stock to do it..

Like many of the Small routers can't use any bit over 2" in diam. so you will need a sub.plate on top of the router table so you can adjust the bit up or down... without nailing the router motor base... 

The router bits I used are listed below,, about 50.oo for both sets but you can do it for 25.oo but I like to use the pair set when I can..

Just a note the File cabinet makes a great router table you can find them for about 10.oo with wheels and roller drawers the norm, and just at the right height for the small router table.

2pc 1/4" SH Quarter Round Rail & Stile Router Bit Set | eBay

2 pc 1/4" SH Cove Panel & Rev. Class R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

The 4" golden rule is use to make the frame parts quick and easy and no math needed..

If you need help just ask I may have not got all the details you want to know about...the door parts all 1" wide ,panel is 6" x 8"  just right for the light look for boxes or clocks,etc..

Here's a quick tip always start with the router bit with the bearing in the center of the cutters,cut the end grain 1st. on wider stock then switch out the bit and use cut to line up the cutter for the long pass on all the parts (pattern pass) now rip the stock to size, you will end up with all 4 parts to the frame, quick and easy with no rip outs on the ends..and very safe way..

I do push the OP hold down on the table saw, push sticks I can replace easy my fingers are harder to replace  in the snapshot below I took my hand off the stick to take the snapshot and did power down 1st. but it's easy to fire it back up and the stick is in the same place...with no saw marks on the stock when it was done. try that with any other hold down device.....out of the things I have added to the table this is the best one... 

-------
=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pictorial Bj, who said it couldn't be done:dance3:


----------



## The Bench Dawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Great show and tell Bob.
They are versatile routers and great for routing fine details.
I wonder about the mounting plate when you put it in a router table. It looks as if the small footprint would not allow for much of a mounting surface. 
When using the larger bits, could there be enough vibration to cause a chattering in the cut. 
Never considered mounting one in a table but can see some advantages.
Keith


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Thanks, so many say the 1/4" bit are not good for anything but so many home shops have one..  I say it all the time you don't need a tank of a router.. 


========


jschaben said:


> Nice pictorial Bj, who said it couldn't be done:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Keith

I used a PC base plate to hang it from but it can be bigger but no need .like they say in the router world a 1/8" is good as a mile..

Rockler got on the band wagon with a new table top just for the Trim routers..Once you see it at Rockler others will do the same I think..

Trim Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools

" chattering in the cut. " I don't think so, once the bit is locked it place it's lock in place.. 

The panel bit I used is a 1/4" shank x 2 1/4" OD and it was just fine, not to much mass for the 1 1/4 HP Bosch Colt..no load down at all and that was in the nasty MDF 1/2" thick stock for the panel..I did run the stock by the bit 2 times just to get that nice clean cut, I did push it a bit on the 2nd. cut and took off little bit to much but I wanted to see what it could do...no chattering 

Note the bits can be changed out from the top of the router table very easy that's a real plus,,with the bigger OD bits..
The Colt has a 2" max ID on the motor base case BUT the DeWalt plunge base has a 3 1/4" ID hole for the bigger bits to spin in that can be real plus for the DeWalt router setup but the springs should be removed to make it easy to adjust it up or down in the router table..but that's easy job on the DeWalt 611 router.

=====



The Bench Dawg said:


> Great show and tell Bob.
> They are versatile routers and great for routing fine details.
> I wonder about the mounting plate when you put it in a router table. It looks as if the small footprint would not allow for much of a mounting surface.
> When using the larger bits, could there be enough vibration to cause a chattering in the cut.
> ...


----------



## The Bench Dawg (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello Bob,
Nasty MDF...that's the truth. The dust stings my nose and my dust collector never gets all of it. But...I use it all the time for jigs and fixtures. 
I like the idea of changing the bit from the top.
Keith


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Now Bj, ya got me thinkin again.... not always a good thing. I think I already got a table. I made one to take the colt angle base. Just need to make a plate for the fixed base.. hmmm duck soup. 
Actually, could probably use as is except I put a slot in for bit access and it's only an inch wide.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

That should work just fine but I do suggest you put a 2 1/2" hole in the plate..for the wrench and for the bigger bits.. 

===



jschaben said:


> Now Bj, ya got me thinkin again.... not always a good thing. I think I already got a table. I made one to take the colt angle base. Just need to make a plate for the fixed base.. hmmm duck soup.
> Actually, could probably use as is except I put a slot in for bit access and it's only an inch wide.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> That should work just fine but I do suggest you put a 2 1/2" hole in the plate..for the wrench and for the bigger bits..
> 
> ===


Hi Bj - I was planning on just that. I think I may open the slot in the angle plate and fence some also so I can run slot cutters at an angle. Not sure why I would want to yet, but you never know


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I want to make many of the item below for Xmax. and the only way I know how to do it is the angle base on the Colt and a jig, 6 parts glue up as one star...but very fine cut parts from one long stick..so to say it can do many jobs that other routers can't do...



=======



jschaben said:


> Hi Bj - I was planning on just that. I think I may open the slot in the angle plate and fence some also so I can run slot cutters at an angle. Not sure why I would want to yet, but you never know


----------



## mwusmma (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial Bob, I had been steered away from trying raised panels because of my router, but now I know it's possible.

-Matthew


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I say it all the time you don't need a tank of a router.."

Wash your mouth out Bob, it's like saying that Mike doesn't need his truck that's lucky to get 10 miles to the gallon, but try to get him to change it for a mini!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've been following this thread for a bit now.. amazing what a difference 6 yrs makes. 

Raised Panel Doors


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Matthew

For a very long time I have used the bigger routers ( 2HP ) min. but so many of the wood workers just have a 1/4" router with money in short supply now days I said lets show a way to do it without going out and buying a lot of tools to have fun with the router they have in the shop for a very long time..but as side note once you get the bug you will want to upgrade to the 1/2" router I'm sure, like they say ,it just takes one small step to get going..

========



mwusmma said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Bob, I had been steered away from trying raised panels because of my router, but now I know it's possible.
> 
> -Matthew


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I can see why Mike didn't want to switch over to a " mini " they almost put him on the streets.. 

Mike's Location 
Detroit, Michigan

I wish they would load up all the rice burners and send them back home and out law the sale of them in the states..
or the min.if we buy 10 they must buy 10 of the US made trucks/cars...

====



harrysin said:


> "I say it all the time you don't need a tank of a router.."
> 
> Wash your mouth out Bob, it's like saying that Mike doesn't need his truck that's lucky to get 10 miles to the gallon, but try to get him to change it for a mini!


----------

